# Bridge rubble near the pass



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

About a year ago i dove some rubble that had been recently placed , that was near where the 3 barges are.. i understand it is about a 1/4 mile west, As i remember it is a very wide and long debris field.. i cannot seem to find a name of the site or coordinates for the ends.. does any body know of this? Thanks


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I don't know of any rubble close to the 3 barges. I hope there is..?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I would post link but I'm on my phone so ill try to tell you hopefully u will fund it click on kayak forum then click the top one wich will be kayak forum to then look on the first page for a post that say "offshore trip this week anyone" the guy was had his float plan on there and it said somethin bout hittin navvare peir rubble then 3 barges then gulf breeze bridge rubble hope this helps and is what your talkin bout o he posted the coordinates to ..


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Ocean Master said:


> I don't know of any rubble close to the 3 barges. I hope there is..?


Yes there is plenty a quarter mile west. I have side scanned a lot of structure there.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Redtracker said:


> Yes there is plenty a quarter mile west. I have side scanned a lot of structure there.


 
Thanks,

Thats good to know


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

hey oceanmaster heres some bridgerubble by three barges N3017.467////W8713.773 lots of concrete then escambia reef rubble N3019.738///W8710.871 Just got these this year have not fished them yet plan on fishing them soon.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Thank you,

Perfect for my son and grandson's 17' boat.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Its the Mayor Lane reef and listed on the Escambia County website.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe it is called the Lane Gilcrest reef and Navare Pier reef.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

ALL of the public stuff is on the Escambia county site. MyEscambia.com/reefs. Robert has ALL public numbers(some arent there anymore) and a chart to show you where they are. It's updated as more stuff is put down.


----------

